# [Horde Kil'Jaeden] Raubritter 25er rekrutiert



## Guria (3. Januar 2010)

Ahoi, 

Die Raubritter rekrutieren wieder Leute für den aktuellen (HC-)Content!
*Momentan suchen wir folgende Klassen/Skillungen: *


*Was solltet ihr mitbringen? *
Teamgeist, Erfahrung in Raids bzw. mit eurer Klasse sowie entsprechendes Gear (T10 und vergleichbares) und die Möglichkeit unseren Raiddiktatoren im Teamspeak zu Lauschen. Des Weiteren solltet ihr an mindestens 2 der 3 Raidtagen Zeit haben! 

*Was bieten wir euch?* 
- humane Raidzeiten (Di und Do von 19-22Uhr und So von 16-21Uhr mit 20min Pause) 
- faires DKP System 
- familiäre Atmosphäre 
- eine ausgewachsene Community (durch unseren gemeinsamen Channel mit Raidmembern, ehemaligen und Freunden finden sich leicht Gruppen/Raids oder einfach ein paar Leute zum quatschen ;-)) 
- natürlich voll funktionsfähiges Forum und TS Server 

Übrigens ist ein Gildenwechsel nicht erforderlich, aber ihr könnt euch gerne auch für diese bewerben. 

*Bisherige Erfolge* 
- Zwielichtbezwinger (Sartharion mit 3 Drachen) 
- Astralwandler (Algalon 25er) 
- Eisenbeschlagener Protodrache (Ulduar 25er Hardmodes) 
- Mad Skill PdoK (mindestens 45 Versuche)
- Königsmörder
- 11 ICC 25er Bosse im Hardmode down
- Schattengram Server 3rd


Erwähnenswert wären auch unsere 10er Gruppen die weitere Erfolge im 10er Content vorzuweisen haben. Unteranderem: PdoK 10er 50 Trys, Sternenrufer (Algalon), Champion von Ulduar, Rostiger Protodrache, Verseuchter Protodrache, Königsmörder und Frostwyrm.

*Wo und wie bewerben? *
Das tut ihr bei uns im Forum, den Link findet ihr auf unserer Website raubritter-wow.de, wo ihr auch alle wichtigen Informationen noch einmal nachlesen könnt. Bitte achtet darauf das ihr euch im richtigen Teil des Forums bewerbt, je nachdem ob ihr in den Raid wollt oder auch in die Gilde Raubritter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sofern ihr nicht wisst was genau in eurer Bewerbung stehen sollte findet ihr einen Leitfaden dort, doch stets gilt: Je ausführlicher desto besser! 

Bei weiteren Fragen sind eure Ansprechpartner ingame unsere Raidleiter Guljin und Nyuna, oder auch meine Wenigkeit (Galika). Ansonsten schickt mir einfach eine Nachricht hier im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frohes Zocken!


----------



## Guria (5. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (8. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## pg12' (9. Januar 2010)

HI
Spielt Duush noch ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guria (17. Januar 2010)

Nee schon lange nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/push & update


----------



## Guria (28. Januar 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (18. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (21. Februar 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (24. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (25. Februar 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (26. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (28. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (1. März 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (4. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (7. März 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (9. März 2010)

/push


----------



## Guria (27. März 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (30. März 2010)

/push & update
Mittlerweile ICC 12/12 =)


----------



## Guria (2. April 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (8. April 2010)

/push und update


----------



## Guria (11. April 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (1. Mai 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (1. Mai 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (24. Mai 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (30. Mai 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (13. Juni 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (21. Juni 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (27. Juni 2010)

/push & update


----------



## Guria (2. Juli 2010)

/push & update


----------

